# vancouver, bc anyone?



## girl_wonder (Feb 9, 2006)

holler, if you out there!


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 25, 2005)

me too!


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

me THREE

LETS ALL HANG OUT SOMEDAY?


----------



## Forgotten Hopes (Jan 5, 2006)

and me too


----------



## realrage (Jul 11, 2005)

Holler back girl


----------



## girl_wonder (Feb 9, 2006)

*yessssssssss!*

hello vancity. hope everyone is doin well. thanks for replyin'. . . iono, what's next? i'm guessing i'm the oldest (27) one here. well, if anyone wants to chat on yahoo msger. . . hit me up! tell me has your SA been actin' up lately?


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

I want to move to Vancouver. Does that count?


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm moving to Vancouver in May! :banana I'd love to find some SA'ers out there to e-mail and maybe meet up with occasionally.


----------



## girl_wonder (Feb 9, 2006)

*how wonderful!*

dat COOOOOOOOOL!

living in darkness - makin the move? dO it dO it. vancouver is beautiful, even with all rain hehe.

russophile1977 - that's great! u'll love it here! whoa, that's a big step tho ain't it? hehe.

hit me up folks. email, IM, whatever. 
talk to ya'll soon.
lates.


----------



## seattleguy35 (Dec 14, 2005)

Darn....

I'm in Seattle...  but I agree Vancouver's gorgeous.... would love to move up there!!!!.... American here...


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Excellent choice Russophile1977 and Living in Darkness  Vancouver is indeed a beautiful place...

As for Seattleguy35... joooiiin uuuuus... :yes


----------



## girl_wonder (Feb 9, 2006)

*h e l l o*

hi to all the recent posters and the rest of yews. 
hope we can all chat / get t'gether real soon? yeah?!
:banana


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: how wonderful!*



girl_wonder said:


> dat COOOOOOOOOL!
> 
> living in darkness - makin the move? dO it dO it. vancouver is beautiful, even with all rain hehe.


I looked into it and it seems really hard to get citizenship, but it's still a dream of mine to escape the US and live in Canada. It even seems hard to get a guest worker pass, but I will be moving fairly close at the end of summer and will be taking trips to Vancouver.

:banana :banana


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

ok guys, lets set up a SA chill out time and have our voice heard for once!!!!!!!!!

time and location? im serious dammit


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

i would attend that but i am living in the okanagan valley now, for all those people that dont know the area, its a acouple hours drive out of van city, would love to be there tell me how it goes and if people turn out


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 25, 2005)

a meetup sounds nice. 

how old is everyone here? im not sure if a bunch of old gramps would like to hang around with a bunch of babies like me. and vice versa.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I am moving to Bellingham, WA in September. Please keep existing people! I will want contacts! :lol


----------



## girl_wonder (Feb 9, 2006)

i'm in!!!!!
contact me someone, anyone. . . don't be shy! haha


----------



## girl_wonder (Feb 9, 2006)

*ok*

free cupcakes to anyone who replies to me! how's that for ya?


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

I want a cupcake!


----------



## betty (Jun 3, 2006)

I am but im from victoria, any victorians out there??/


girl_wonder said:


> holler, if you out there!


----------

